
Visual encryption enables true ephemeral messaging - mechanikalk
http://flashbang.strikingly.com/
======
keruide
Finally, an interesting technological innovation to social messaging. This
visual encryption is pretty amazing to see.

~~~
mechanikalk
Thanks! The seemingly simple technique actually took many iterations to get a
good balance between security and view ability.

